# Life after The Allen House



## NKN (Aug 1, 2014)

So, what are your plans w/o the Allen House?

Will you still go as frequently to London?  Focus on somewhere else ?

We are planning a big trip to Ireland for 2017.  6-8 weeks.  Already in planning stage.

Nkn.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 12, 2014)

I will still be going to London at least once a year. This year it will be twice.

My plan is to use up my Hilton points or Airbnb or VRBO or the remote chance of a trade of one of my ski weeks in Steamboat Springs but I will miss The Allen House. It was great while it lasted.

Cheers


----------

